# S5 Decision - Groupset options



## kemilyon (Apr 3, 2012)

I hopefully will be a new owner of a Cervelo in the next week. Skip down to OPTIONS to skip the whole background story, I only am sharing in case someone with a similar issue can chime in. 

Let me start by saying I ride/race an SL4 and have no plans to sell that bike. The fit is not perfect...I wish for just a smidgen more steerer tube length, the prior owner of the frame cut it quite aggressively, so I would rate it 8.5/10 on fit. Performance wise, 10/10.

I recently unloaded a CAAD10 which I loved but could never get a good fit. It was a 56cm, also slammed pretty low, and running a setback post and 130mm -10* stem I still needed to be more "out" and slightly more up.

So with experience on 4/5 bikes over the past several years I have figured out my problems with fit are much due to my extremely long monkey arms. I am just 6 feet tall (legs/torso pretty much equal), but in most 58 frames (that are EFFECTIVE 58 or slightly longer) I have to run at least a 120mm stem. I am really more comfortable with the reach on a 59/60 frame, but not so comfortable with other aspects of a frame that size. 

What brought me to look at Cervelo is the very long height of the headtube vs top tube, in the geometry of the R3 and S5. This seems to allow tons of options for fit, from running anything for a 6 to 17 degree stem, and particularly for me and my crazy long arms. 

My LBS has some great pricing, I think, on 2012 R3's and S5's. I decided on the S5 as I already have an SL4 and feel the S5 would complement it better (perhaps for use in road races while preferring the SL4 for criteriums). I do not do tri's or TT's, but this would also be versatile for those if that changes in the future. I don't find the S5 to be as ugly as many do, my only real concerns are the limitations on tire width (I prefer to race on 25mm) and on saddle options.

OPTIONS - NEED HELP DECIDING GROUP FOR S5 TEAM FRAMESET

Ultegra 6700 ($3,500): This is currently on the frame and what I test rode. I switched to SRAM several years ago but would be open to running Shimano again. I enjoy the quiet drive train and front derailleur performance (vs pre-2012 SRAM Red). I don't prefer the hood shapes and long shift throws (the hoods on di2 and DA 9000 are great however). After some saddle time, I get used to the hoods and shift just as quickly as I can with SRAM. Also in my past experiences, Shimano just seems to be very reliable, low maintenance. I don't get the positive feedback and tactile feel shifting as with SRAM, but it made me smile on the test ride to experience the quiet drivetrain and flawless FD performance I have missed for several years with SRAM. 

Force/Red mix with upgrade to ROTOR chainset and cranks ($3,700): This is a slight favorite and really high value for the price; full SRAM force except new RED front derailleur and new RED shifters. I stay with SRAM but get much better front derailleur performance from what other have told me. 

Campy Super Record 11 ($4,200): This is the oddballl option. I've always been intriqued by Campy and this is an awesome price, although the are much greater costs to consider particularly that all my wheelsets are SRAM/Shimano. There are only a few dealers that stock parts and much fewer options on wheelsets other than special order...but definately not getting any closeout deals from LBS options.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## cajer (Mar 6, 2012)

Are those prices for the entire bike? If so I would go with the red/force group. It seems to allot of compents for choice price considering that the price on cervelos website.

Also if you don't mind me asking what bike shop is this


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Have you looked at the option of going Di2 or EPS on this new S5?

I went with Ultegra Di2, was never a fan of electronic, but have to say, it is sensational... I wanted to go with Seuper Record, has have always ridden Campy, it was going to be cost prohibitive to spec the bike with seperate components, however am very happy with the Di2...

If I was to go mechanical, without a doubt would go Super Record....


----------

